# Fame Forum 7-strings (PRS-style by Mayones, apparently)



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2013)

I came across these videos on Youtube and became very interested for three reasons:

a) I love PRS, but the SE just doesn't tingle me the same way especially without the arch top. I used to own an american Cu22 and SE's aren't that, basically. 
b) These are said to be built in the Mayones factory in Danzig, Poland. (!)
c) At 800-900 they're priced just high enough for me to believe that they're not shit 

Does anyone on here have any experience with Fame guitars? Most of the reviews I find are positive but not in english, so I'm at the mercy of translating software. Apparently there is a series III and a series IV, with the IV having more carefully selected tone woods and costing 100 more for it. Cosmetics aside, It also appears the III has an alder body whereas the IV is mahogany.




Series IV:










Series III:









Any thoughts? 900 may seem cheap for a "non-import" guitar but then again polish labour is relatively cheap by european standards. If they are however made in the Mayones factory I'm suspicious as to how there can be such a huge price difference between the two.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 21, 2013)

With Duncan JB/Jazz pickups? That's quite a sexy package, actually. I'd be interested in hearing more about these.


----------



## Zado (Oct 21, 2013)

schecter and framus headstocks copulated it seems


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 21, 2013)

and had a 3-way with a PRS


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2013)

celticelk said:


> With Duncan JB/Jazz pickups? That's quite a sexy package, actually. I'd be interested in hearing more about these.



Both models have push/pull coil splitting as well, it seems.




jephjacques said:


> and had a 3-way with a PRS



I really dig how the IV's matte finish and natural back/sides is a kind of a trademark Mayones look, and not a direct PRS ripoff. Same with the direct-mounted pickups. Most of 6-string versions of these are a little too obviously PRS-inspired to really get away with it, I think...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 21, 2013)

Goddamnit guys.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, as far as I'm concerned and the guy says it in the Musikmesse video, they are made in the Mayones factory.

Looks nice.


----------



## b7string (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmmm. Very intriguing. I feel the same way about the PRS S2 and SE lines, just don't cut it for me, but this is kinda neat. So who's going to take the plunge?


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2013)

b7string said:


> Hmmmm. Very intriguing. I feel the same way about the PRS S2 and SE lines, just don't cut it for me, but this is kinda neat. So who's going to take the plunge?



I'm actually planning to, which is why I'm looking for last-minute advice if anyone's got it  Also can't decide on which model I like better, I've been meaning to get an all-mahogany set-neck 7 so I'm partial to the IV, but now I'm starting to feel like the III might look a little sexier... if nothing else though I should be ordering one by the end of the month.


----------



## b7string (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd personally go for the IV just because I can't stand gloss necks  but they both look almost equally nice to me. Let us know how it is, whatever you decide


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 21, 2013)

These actually look quite nice, I've always thought there should be a bit more rugged looking 7 string SE on the market. I'm really liking these - with that recessed TOM especially


----------



## Skullet (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't this brand used to go by the name of "Flame"? Regardless both killer models


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 21, 2013)

^I don't think so? I've seen Fame guitars around for quite a long time and have always wondered about them too. I'd be very interested to see someone here doing an in-depth thing about them.


----------



## Jackley (Oct 22, 2013)

Depending on shipping to aus I'm pretty certain I'm going to grab one. Would jump on the PRS SE-7 but the 25" scale puts me off, especially when I play in drop G hahaha.

If I grab one I'll do an in depth review.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have no idea how this model plays, but a friend of mine owns a Fame Les Paul copy (I believe it's this one http://www.musiker-board.de/attachm...re-fame-paul-gothic-emg-satin-black-fame1.jpg) and it plays exceptionally well. I haven't found any flaws, when I played it and found it much more comfortable than the Epiphone/Gibson Gothic Series. So basically what I'm saying is that the quality is good and justifies the price.


----------



## Aris_T (Oct 22, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> If they are however made in the Mayones factory I'm suspicious as to how there can be such a huge price difference between the two.



It makes me suspicious too...The photos look amazing though. I'll be waiting for your review!


----------



## Evil Weasel (Oct 22, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Didn't this brand used to go by the name of "Flame"? Regardless both killer models


Flame are indeed the budget Mayones line. http://www.flameguitars.pl/ I've never played one so I can't tell you any difference in quality between Flame and Mayones. There are a couple of guys on here from Poland who will have owned/played both I'm sure. 

Fame are the in house brand of musicstore.de (like Harley Benton for Thomann) and everything from guitars, amps and pedals are labelled as such. Basically they are just rebranded products made by other manufactures. All fame products are 'cheaper' than big name rivals, just like the Harley Benton products are.

Tbh I imagine these are made by the guys that produce the Flame guitars and rebranded as Fame. I don't see them being made on the actual Mayones production line. Of course I don't know if there are two separate production lines in the same factory but that seems most logical to me.


----------



## morethan6 (Oct 22, 2013)

You can get them here as well if anyone in the UK is interested...

Fame Forum IV SD Electric Guitar Translucent Red | DV247

Look pretty damn good for the cash...


----------



## Lilarcor (Oct 22, 2013)

Fame offers quite a big range of guitars from relatively cheap to prices that can actually rival any PRS pricing. All of the guitars I tried were very high quality considering the price point. Fame is actually Music Store's expensive guitar line. They have others that are cheaper and way worse.
Thomann's Harley Benton line is no comparison because they are pretty cheap beginner's guitars with so-so quality.


----------



## Hedon09 (Oct 22, 2013)

I own a Fame Forum IV (six string version) and even my guitar builder stated, that it's a well made guitar. he's working at the PlekHouse in Berlin (the place where Plek-machines are made and developed) so i guess he knows what he's talking about.  for fame forum!


----------



## algtrdom (Oct 24, 2013)

these look great, I'll be keeping an eye on them!


----------



## algtrdom (Dec 2, 2013)

any news about these babies?


----------



## zechah (Dec 2, 2013)

the only thing the first one is missing. the rosewood fretboard one. is the mayones type neckthrough, and it would be the most awesome guitar for the price


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered the mahogany one today, I actually tried to a few weeks ago but ran into internet problems and didn't try again until today. At least I got some extra time to fight GAS, but nope, I took the plunge anyway 

My experiences with buying from Germany tell me the guitar will be delivered to my door with the morning paper tomorrow, but we'll see


----------



## Bill Stickers (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw these before, they seem very nice...
Being made in the Mayones factory is news to me though, attracts me more to them....


----------



## imprinted (Dec 2, 2013)

ooooh, these look nice.


Man, reading these forums again is bad for my health as that's me just found another brand to scour for information about whilst stuck on nightshift!


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 11, 2013)

So I finally got mine! Yay!! 

But&#8230; wrong model  I paid the &#8364;100 extra for the model IV but got a model III. The box was mislabeled.

It's not a bad guitar, I wouldn't care if it was just a finish issue but the kicker is that this is an alder/maple guitar whereas the IV is all mahogany which was the reason I coughed up the extra cash in the first place.

Acoustically it sounds pretty much identical to my alder/maple Warmoth 7. That could be a reason to keep it of course since we all know what a bitch it is to set up multiple sets of patches for different guitars. I'll do a setup of this one and demo it thoroughly and if I like it, I'll try to make the case to just get my extra &#8364;100 back and shake hands and say good day.

Has anyone ever tried that with any major retailer? I assume it won't work and I'll have to send it back or they won't be able to verify that I got the wrong guitar, right? After all the box clearly says "Fame Forum IV-7, Transparent black satin" which is what I paid for. So technically, from their point of view, I could just send them a random picture of a III trying to scam them for &#8364;100.

Fcuk I just want to have a HNGD 

- edit - The truss rod cover says IV as well&#8230; could be it is in fact a IV but in the wrong finish, although mixing up a truss rod cover is a LOT more likely. The wrong cover could very well be why the guitar ended up in the wrong box, even though the box says "satin" which this is clearly not.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 11, 2013)

Sucks you got the wrong model but glad you are still happy with the guitar you recieved 

Pics my friend


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks mate! I like it a lot, I'm holding back making an NGD thread but I think it's a keeper! A/b'd it with my Les Paul, and the Forum basically sounds like a slightly leaner, more studio EQ'd Les Paul.

Anyhow, I heard back from Musicstore immediately and they asked for pictures including a closeup of the headstock. So that's a good sign that they're really considering giving me the small refund, which would make them super cool


----------



## Skullet (Dec 12, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Thanks mate! I like it a lot, I'm holding back making an NGD thread but I think it's a keeper! A/b'd it with my Les Paul, and the Forum basically sounds like a slightly leaner, more studio EQ'd Les Paul.
> 
> Anyhow, I heard back from Musicstore immediately and they asked for pictures including a closeup of the headstock. So that's a good sign that they're really considering giving me the small refund, which would make them super cool



They sound like they give their customers a good service with these type of situations . The fact they replied back straight away is always a good sign in my books . Thanks for the comparison with the LP as i was looking at the 6 string version of the Forum 7 and i also love the sound of my LP lol . Hope it all works out in the end and Happy NGD or Temporary NGD  .


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 12, 2013)

Yay, they just wrote me back saying they'll refund the &#8364;100  Man that was quick and painless! NGD and full review (hopefully with a video) coming soon!


----------



## Skullet (Dec 12, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Yay, they just wrote me back saying they'll refund the 100  Man that was quick and painless! NGD and full review (hopefully with a video) coming soon!



Well this calls for congratulations so congratulations and happy NGD . Glad it all worked out for you


----------

